# Besacarr E495 - Electrics



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hi there - just been out for the first time in my new motorhome to fill up with gas and diesel. Have found that the electric step is not working and neither is the fan for heater, tv power, aerial power and some rear cabin lights. Have checked fuse box and fuse panel and everything appears to be okay.

Dealer not open until tomorrow but thought someone out there may have experienced same or knows exactly what is wrong.

Perhaps it is something really simply that I am overlooking.

Regards
Haggisbasher


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Are you moving your switch on control panel to battery :?: 
Just thought I'd ask


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks moblee but the control panel above side entry door is dead! So can't do anything with it. 



moblee said:


> Are you moving your switch on control panel to battery :?:
> Just thought I'd ask


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds like the relay or the fuse to the lesiure battery!!


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have had the same problem with the Sundance. The fuse above the engine and under the black plastic cover had blown, replaced the fuse and the step and all habitation elecs worked fine then.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, I have a bessacar 760 and had the same problem.

Go to the engine battery and on the live side (positive Red) you will see a brown and purple wire, trace the wire for about 12" and then you will fine a connector block. give it a good clean as this is the main feed back to your van.

Mike


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Try resetting the control panel , you don,t say what year your van is. Unscrew the control panel and unplug the wires in the back of it for 30 seconds then reconnect , this should reset it. Is the battery charged ?


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Try unplugging the control.I had a similar problem.If you inclop the facia on the conrtol panel(mine is above the door)then remove the 4 small screws.On the back of the panel there is a plug with about 4 wires in it.Disconnect this then plug it back in after about 10mSecs.You should find the panel now comes back to life.good luck.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

This has happened to me twice, As the last 2 post's said should sort it.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

haggisbasher said:


> Hi there - just been out for the first time in my new motorhome to fill up with gas and diesel. Have found that the electric step is not working and neither is the fan for heater, tv power, aerial power and some rear cabin lights. Have checked fuse box and fuse panel and everything appears to be okay.
> 
> Dealer not open until tomorrow but thought someone out there may have experienced same or knows exactly what is wrong.
> 
> ...


Hello

What year is you van? You could send me a PM with your details.

Regards
Kath


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Picked my mh up after some work on it had been done and they had let the batteries go dead nothing worked at all. Strange 2 x 110 batteries 3 days dead did not no anything in the van could drain it that fast 

Plug it in to mains check to see if every thing is working
Habitation fuse plugged in tv 12v fused that lot rear tv socket wired the wrong way


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, thank you to all those who replied to our query about loss of power in cabin. We have done as suggested by a few of you and that was to open control panel and disconnect wires for a few minutes and hey presto everything is now in working order.

What would we do without MH forums - as far as I am concerned the subscription is £10 well spent.

Thanks once again to everyone who took the time to reply.


----------

